# CPT codes in the Chart Note



## MMadrigal (Feb 11, 2012)

Are we allowed to place the CPT codes into the patients chart note.  

Exp:  99213 -25
        20610 -RT

We were wondering if there are any rules regarding this.  Thank you, Mary


----------



## mdoyle53 (Feb 15, 2012)

Never heard a rule for/against it.


----------

